# Indiana State Beeks: March 1st



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

The Indiana State Beekeeper's Assn will be having it's Spring Meeting on March 1st at Ivy Tech in Kokomo, IN.

Jerry Hayes will be our guest speaker. 

Registration begins at 8am. Cost is $10.


----------



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

Planning on attending if all goes well.

Matt Green


----------

